# Problem mit ssh Verbindung über eine Fritzbox 7270



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Netzwerk mit Internetzugang über eine Fritzbox 7270.
Nun habe ich ein Problem ssh verschlüsselten Verbindungen aufzubauen zu
- SFTP
- GIT 

Ich hab im Netz schon alles mögliche durchsucht und auch einige Leute gefragt leider hat bisher keiner eine Idee gehabt wie ich das Problem gelöst bekomme.

Vielleicht hat ja hier noch jemand eine Idee was man machen kann?

Viele Grüße


----------



## zerix (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

was genau möchtest du denn tun und was genau funktioniert dabei nicht?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## ikosaeder (16. Juni 2012)

OS? Version? Welcher ssh-Client? Gibt es eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. Juni 2012)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> Vielleicht hat ja hier noch jemand eine Idee was man machen kann?[...]



Hi,

Logbücher wären mal ein guter Anfang, oder zumindest eine genaue Beschreibung des Fehlers. Gibt es Meldungen? Wird die Verbindung mit einem Timeout abgebrochen? Passiert einfach nichts
?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
also die Geschichte mit dem SFTP ist erstmal geschichte. Aber mit einer Verbindung zu GIT habe ich immer noch Probleme.

Ich habe heir eine Fritzbox 7270 und eine Arcor/vodafone Internetverbindung.
Wenn ich nun versuche per terminal von dem gitserver Daten zu pullen bekomme ich die Meldung:


> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly



Da ich hier in einem Gemeinschaftsbüro sitze hatte ich bisher über den Büroanbieter einen Internetzugang und dort aht es immer vernünftig funktioniert. Nur leider unsere dyndns nicht, somit hatten wir uns entschieden einen eigene Internetanschluss zu nehmen. Tja und nun stehe ich da und habe das oben beschrieben Problem.

@Bratkartoffel: Wenn du mir sagen könntest wo ich Logdateien finde, zeige ich sie dir gerne.

Viele Grüße


----------

